# NANO tank....



## passerby* (1 Aug 2008)

hey, i just bought an 18"-10"-10" (inch) tank thatâ€™s about 30l...and i know this question has been asked before....no doubt but what do you recommend filtration wise for that size tank....im open for ideas from external to HOB. i was thinking of eden 501,,,, but not sure .... suggestions very welcome.. i just donâ€™t want to waste my money if you clever ukaps members could suggest a filter that is clearly a "winner" and the best tool for the job on my size tank....
cheers.... passerby


----------



## PM (1 Aug 2008)

If I were you:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1505


----------



## Tom (1 Aug 2008)

I'm using a Fluval 205 external on my 25l


----------



## Themuleous (1 Aug 2008)

I use the eheim 2211 classic (imported from Germany) on my 25lt 24x8x8" nano.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Aug 2008)

Using a Eheim 2213 classic on my 27 litre "cube" at the mo   Can be had quite cheap (same sort of price as the eden 501 - check zooplus).


----------



## passerby* (1 Aug 2008)

cheers for ur suggestions keep erm coming...AHHH! what a way to spend my Friday night...chillin looking for a filter..lol
cheers.... passerby


----------



## passerby* (3 Aug 2008)

soo is the Eden 501 a no no...cause I am thinking of getting it due to the tank is on my desk..but i will drill holes through the desk if you think that a bigger filter will really benefit my size tank....
cheers....passerby


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Aug 2008)

I've used a 501 clone (cheap chinese import) and it was OK.  Just a bugger to get primed and going.  If you're not stocking it too heavily then I don't see a problem, but I personally think they are quite expensive for what they are.

Have you thought of an HOB?  Azoo Mignon or something?


----------



## passerby* (3 Aug 2008)

I did think of a HOB but then after reading this form, people dont really rate them and ive heard there flow is rubbish and they drive off co2 due to the surface agitation.. i think i might move towards the idea of getting a FLUVAL 105 or EHIEM 2213 OR TETRATEC EX600...so ukaps members what filter do you recommend...(sorry for asking questions but im new to the hi tec planted world and.. my way of learning is asking questions..sorry)
cheers....passerby


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2008)

For a 30L tank get any cannister filter rated between 300LPH to 600LPH. The higher the better. Everyone has brand loyalty. The Eheim classics or a JBL or a Tetratec or Fluval will do a fine job. No rocket science needed on this one mate.  

Cheers,


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> For a 30L tank get any cannister filter rated between 300LPH to 600LPH. The higher the better. Everyone has brand loyalty. The Eheim classics or a JBL or a Tetratec or Fluval will do a fine job. No rocket science needed on this one mate.
> 
> Cheers,



Tru dat fa sho.


----------



## passerby* (3 Aug 2008)

yeah yeah i get ya about the rocket science thing..just... I come from the land of carp fishing ..and brand is a big stupid issue in carp fishing ie one brand excels in one area ie korda for rigs and greys for rods..shimano and diawa for reels that sorta thing.... just wondered if one brand stood out from the rest for what im after. but obviously not... (thatâ€™s a good thing i spose)
cheers....passerby


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

big up all Kent massive, SE kru   

Ahem.


----------



## passerby* (4 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> big up all Kent massive, SE kru



Mate, if you keep talking/writing like that your going to give the south east a bad name ..lol
                                                              (only joking)


----------



## tanker (5 Aug 2008)

i have a 27 litres and am using Eheim Liberty 100, HOB. its working fine so far, but certain corners on the surface of the water dont seem to moving (by observing floating detritus and dead glosso leaves). so you may not want to consider HOB. 
while i've seen some HOB tank  with good growth, mine is still rubbish, probably due to other factors as well


----------



## passerby* (5 Aug 2008)

tanker said:
			
		

> i have a 27 litres and am using Eheim Liberty 100, HOB. its working fine so far, but certain corners on the surface of the water dont seem to moving (by observing floating detritus and dead glosso leaves). so you may not want to consider HOB.
> while i've seen some HOB tank  with good growth, mine is still rubbish, probably due to other factors as well



cheers for your comment.... i will probs just get an eheim 2213.... but thanks for commenting about the hob but i just thought to my self sod it  i might as well fetch out the extra dosh on a filter that i can use on bigger tanks in the future as well..( are eheim 2213's easy to maintain even thou there is no self priming)
cheers.... passerby


----------



## passerby* (6 Aug 2008)

right people.. i know both will do a fine job on my size tank..but what would u recommend .. i cant decide what one to get...so what would you recommend an ehiem 2213 or a fluval 105, overall whatâ€™s best...?????


----------



## Wolfenrook (9 Aug 2008)

Simple answer, I wouldn't touch a Fluval external with a barge pole, having owned 2 over the years.

Ade


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

ehiem, everytime.


----------

